# 68-72 Chevy Nova, make good lowriders???



## Gordo's Catfish (Jan 24, 2013)

Are these cars just not good for lowriding, hydros etc? Don't even see a thread on this subject, but correct me if I'm wrong. 

If you got one, please post.

Are these cars able to lay frame?


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

I've seen a few even nova wagons but its up to you.


----------



## SyckCutty (Sep 4, 2011)

Nhttp://javascript<strong></strong>:void(0);ot a 72 but heres an idea


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

You can make anything lay hard with some custom fabrication. I think one of the reasons why they are less popular is because the rear suspension is leaf springs, which makes it a little harder to juice. But it's not impossible to juice a car with leaf springs. A good way is to do away with the leafs and build a 4 link with coils.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Just said fuck google huh?


----------



## Hard_Luck (Feb 24, 2012)

A nova also is a sub frame car, meaning the frame is built into the body so they arnt that strong. Thats probaly why you dont seem them that often.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

The same reason you don't see '69 Camaro's as lowriders......it's like seeing a Cadillac as a hot rod.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

CUZ WE ONLY RIDE SIX FO'S!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Standard wires. Enough said.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't ruin a good nova.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

My brother had a 77 long time ago. The first set up was a 2 pump reds double top with 4 batterys. That go around it was mono leafed with brackets and mini coils in the rear like a mini truck setup. Then he got the bright idea to do a custom 4 link, wrap the sub frame and add connectors with a bridge and full size coils in the back and do 3 pumps 6 batts. Car looked cool but was a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

If you dont want top it doesnt matter about the unibody. Theres plenty of unibodies with hydros or bags.
Like the pics posted, they can make clean cruisers, if everybody had a 63/64 it would be kinda boring. Cut it up!


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

I think it's one of those cars that suited more as a muscle car, but don't let that hold you back. But if it can't run a deep dish, forget it. 

Wasn't there a red Omega that used to hop?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Gordo's Catfish said:


> Are these cars just not good for lowriding, hydros etc? Don't even see a thread on this subject, but correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> If you got one, please post.
> 
> Are these cars able to lay frame?


Los Novas, No Van!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

To me personally, I never really like cars without a long trunk section as a lowrider. Just don't look right with the "musclecar" silhouette as a lowrider. One of the few that pull both styles off is the 70-72 Montes.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Regardless of personal taste sport-ish body styles were super popular in the 70s to juice.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Lowrider19 said:


> The same reason you don't see '69 Camaro's as lowriders......it's like seeing a Cadillac as a hot rod.


yup


----------



## Gordo's Catfish (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks to all the lowriding brotherhood for your input thoughts and advice.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

some centerlines or chevy rallys and a 4 speed and a 383. cant go wrong


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, i dont know about you guys, but i always thought 1st gen Camaros made rather bad ass lowriders, second gen too actually, and they were crazy popular back in the days.


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Gordo's Catfish (Jan 24, 2013)

Got pictures?


----------



## NavyBlue57 (Feb 9, 2014)

Please include me as a subscriber to your web site. The 70's Camaro
lowrider thread was the Sh--


----------

